#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Коронованный и «украшенный» Будда в иконографии тхеравады

## Shus

Грунин И. В. «Коронованный и «украшенный» Будда в иконографии тхеравады: канонические истоки и символический смысл»
Ориенталистика Т.2, №3, 2019

_Оглавление_
1. Будда или Бодхисатта?
2. Парадигма «загрязнения махаяной»
3. Концепция чаккаватти в палийском каноне
4. Эволюция концепции чаккаватти в тхеравадинской литературе Индокитая
5. Каноническая концепция чаккаватти и «Джамбупати-сутта»
6. Коронованный Будда и королевские ритуалы
7. Коронованный Будда и «народный буддизм»
8. Вместо заключения
9. Приложение 1.  Джамбупати- сутта (лаосский вариант)
10. Приложение 2.  Джамбупати- сутта (бирманский вариант)
11. Приложение 3.  Джамбупати- сутта (тайский вариант)
12. Литература
P.S. Я бы обратил особое внимание на раздел 3. "Концепция чаккаватти в палийском каноне". Это своего рода "статья в статье", в которой, наверное, впервые (по крайней мере мне раньше не попадалось) тщательно проанализированы сути и взаимосвязь канонических "раджадхаммы" и "буддадхаммы".

----------

sergey (17.11.2019), Кеин (18.11.2019)

----------

